

SEO is dead, long live OAO - mprat

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mediashepherd.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;seo-is-dead-long-live-oao&#x2F;
======
NicoJuicy
[http://www.mediashepherd.com/2013/09/seo-is-dead-long-
live-o...](http://www.mediashepherd.com/2013/09/seo-is-dead-long-live-oao/) is
more usefull :)

